# Transistores configuracion darlington



## martinno (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola a todos, antes que nada agradecer a todos los del foro ya que siempre busco mis dudas aqui.
Bueno, ahora tengo un problema del cual no encuentro la solucion y es con un circuito darlington de transistores tbj.
Ahora estoy armando un par de dimmers con el 556 (dos 555 en una sola pastilla) para manejar unos leds que tienen un consumo de mas o menos 8 amperes por lo que necesito una etapa de potencia. Debido a que no conseguia algun transistor darlingtone con esa capacidad decidi armar una configuracion darlingtone con un tip122 (darlington de 5 amperes beta=1000) y un 2n3055(transistor de potencia 15 amperes beta=50).
Como es una senal de unos y ceros tengo que hacer trabajar los transistores en corte y saturacion y ahi esta el problema







Los calculos que hice fueron los siguientes
como la corriente max del 2n3055 es de 15 amperes (Icmax) la divido en el beta del transistor y me da la corriente de base necesaria para saturarlo, Ib=Icmax/50=300mA entonces esa es la corriente que me deberia entregar el tip122 por lo que la cte de colector de este deberia ser 300mA, entonces para tener esa corriente en la base debo tener 300mA dibidido en el beta que es 1000, entonces Ib=300mA/1000=0,3mA. Como trabajo con 5v para los leds entonces la resistencia en la base del transistor tip122 deberia ser de Rb=5v/0,3mA=16kohms.
Entonces armo el circuito de la figura, siendo el tip122 el de la izq y el 2n3055 el de la derecha, utilizo una sola resistencia en la base del tip y la carga (los leds) en el colector del 2n3055, el colector de ambos a 5v.

Esto es asi?, algo que deba tener en cuenta? estuve probando no me acuerdo bien si utilice estos valores pero el tip se calentaba o los leds no llegaban a su intensidad maxima con el dimer conectado sino que solo llegaban el 70% de luminosidad. El PWM con el 556 anda perfecto, salvo que cuando conecte los leds falle algo en este.

Desde ya gracias a todos los que puedan ayudarme en algo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 21, 2011)

En teoria tus calculos son correctos. En la practica, pareciera que no, paso a explicar el porque:

- Icq=15A => el hFE del 2n3055 en esas condiciones es menor a 15 (busca grafico hFE vs Ic)
- Icq=10A => Vce(sat)<8v  , imaginate lo que debe ser a 15A  , y pensa la potencia que estarias disipando en esa condicion.

Vas a tener que buscar otro BJT que se banque bien esos 15A y tengan poca Vce(sat), tal vez te conviene pensar en un mosfet.


----------



## martinno (Mar 22, 2011)

muchas gracias por la respuesta, lo estuve analizano y tienes razon, hay algun mosfet que este en el mercado que pueda funcionar con este circuito?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 22, 2011)

Estuve viendo lo que venden, y tal vez esto te sirva:

- *MJ11016* (Bjt) Darlington NPN; Ic/Vceo=30A / 120V; hFE(min)=1K; Pmax=200W	 TO-3 (este te sirve seguro)

- *IRFP250* (mosfet) 	 Canal=N; Vds(BR)=200V; Idmax=30A; Rds(on)=0,085; Pmax=190W	 TO-247 (habria que ver si se banca la potencia, me imagino que si)


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola.

Icq=10A => Vce(sat)=3v ,HFE=5 , para el 2N3055


Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: en el datasheet de Siemens dice Vce(sat)=8v, parece que es un error de impresión, ya que en las hojas de datos de la otras marcas indica Vce(sat)=3v


----------



## martinno (Mar 22, 2011)

o sea que es imposible hacerlo de la manera que yo quiero, voy a sacar la tension de una fuente switching, alguien me da una idea de que es lo que puedo hacer? me tendria que olvidar de los tbj y pasar a mosfet? con mosfet nunca trabaje, no se que es lo que hay en el comercio. Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 23, 2011)

El MJ11016 es un BJT y se banca sin problema esos 15A, busca su datasheet y fijate si podes conseguirlo.


----------

